# Expert 24 - trying to install my great cut software but no driver found



## spoolins101 (Mar 14, 2010)

I got a new computer and im trying to install my great cut software and it wont let me do it and when i tried to install the cutter it said there was no driver found ,so i tried updateing windows and there are no updates available?I figured id buy a new computer cause my old one was pretty old and this one has more memory and ram.I also have to buy another coreldraw program since i had a keycode and it was only good for one computer.Any answers or suggestions would be greatly appreciated !
thanks,Gary


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

Is your new computer using a 64 bit version of Windows? Your software may be usable only on a 32 bit operating system.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

GCC CLUB - Laser Engraving, Cutting, Marking, Vinyl Cutter and Inkjet Printer

Register your cutter here:
Additional 3-month limited warranty extension

It has all the drivers and manuals you need to get going.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

spoolins101 said:


> I got a new computer and im trying to install my great cut software and it wont let me do it and when i tried to install the cutter it said there was no driver found ,so i tried updateing windows and there are no updates available?I figured id buy a new computer cause my old one was pretty old and this one has more memory and ram.I also have to buy another coreldraw program since i had a keycode and it was only good for one computer.Any answers or suggestions would be greatly appreciated !
> thanks,Gary


What do you mean that it wont let you install the GreatCut software? Is it asking for a registration code? 

Also on your CD it has a driver for 64 and one for 32 bit. You may have installed the wrong driver.

Let us know and I'm sure we will get you running.


----------



## spoolins101 (Mar 14, 2010)

i got it working thanks everyone It was saying that the license code was invalid, i think maybe i was one number off or something


----------

